# You're Crazy



## JJR512 (Nov 25, 2007)

I work for a private ambulance company, and one of our regular types of transports is to take someone from a hospital ED to a mental health institution for further evaluation and treatment.

I have an iPod and an adapter that lets me play it through any car radio. I have compiled a special playlist of songs to play whenever I'm transporting a psych patient.  (I haven't actually done it _yet_, but...I might!) The playlist includes:

Guns N' Roses - You're Crazy
Beyoncé - Lost Yo Mind
Ozzy Osbourne - Crazy Train
Fine Young Canibals - She Drives Me Crazy
Seal - Crazy
Queen - Stone Cold Crazy
Metallica - Stone Cold Crazy (their version of the preceding Queen song)
Scorpions - Crazy World
Pink Floyd - Brain Damage ("The lunatic is on the grass...")
Ramones - I Wanna Be Sedated
Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe
Aerosmith - Crazy
Queen - Crazy Little Thing Called Love
Ozzy Osbourne - Psycho Man
Gnarls Barkley - Crazy
Buck Cherry - Crazy :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:
So does anybody know any other songs I could add to this list? I've tried to find every song that mentions being crazy, psycho, or a lunatic, even if it's not really the main point of the song, or if the song has that general meaning without really using any of those words.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 25, 2007)

What? No Britney Spears?


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 26, 2007)

Umm...Are you thinking of a particular song, or just the singer in general because she's so whacked out of her mind?


----------



## babygirl2882 (Nov 26, 2007)

* You Drive Me Crazy**-**Britney Spears
*_Crazy_ -Willie Nelson song popularized by Patsy Cline
_Crazy_ - Seal
_Crazy_ -Aerosmith_
Crazy_ -Dream_
Crazy_ -Simple Plan

Crazy Wiki


----------



## JJR512 (Nov 26, 2007)

I already have the Seal and Aerosmith songs in the original list. Of the other ones, I have the Britney Spears and Willie Nelson songs on the iPod, but for some reason I didn't put them in the playlist. I'll take a listen to them to see if I like them enough. I'm surprised I don't have the Simple Plan song, though. I've never heard of Dream (that I know of).


----------



## babygirl2882 (Nov 26, 2007)

Lol Dream is an interesting band...very small...Not well known at all..I only know of them because their managers daughter went to elementary school with me.


----------



## Meursault (Nov 27, 2007)

There's always "Somebody's Watching Me" by Rockwell.

Another one that isn't as overt is "Pablo Picasso" by Citizen Cope; it involves a mentally ill homeless man who gets violent when the cops show up. Might sound familiar to a few people on here.

"Climbing up the Walls"- Radiohead. Very good song, based on Thom Yorke's experience working in a mental health institution.

If you can stand a bit of psytrance, there's "Deeply Disturbed" by Infected Mushroom.

There's a NIN song for every psych patient, ranging from "Hurt" for attempted suicides to "Big Man with a Gun" for the more violent types.

"Lithium"-Nirvana

"19th Nervous Breakdown"- The Rolling Stones

I think that's about it from my library. Have fun!


----------



## rgnoon (Dec 6, 2007)

Don't forget the other pink floyd classic "shine on you crazy diamond" one of the many allegedly written about their own crazy founding member syd barret. Now that was one lunatic who was definitely on some grass....among other things....but a genious no less.


----------



## firecoins (Dec 6, 2007)

Basket Case by Green Day
Wild Thing - Jimi Hendrix version


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 6, 2007)

Crazy Mary by Pearl Jam


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Dec 10, 2007)

None on the crazy subject but I have always wanted to play "another one bites the dust" on a DOA call. Dont know who sings it but i think that would be funny


----------



## JJR512 (Dec 11, 2007)

That would be a Queen song, and I like that idea.


----------



## sucked-in (Jan 30, 2008)

Ooh, ooh! Pick me!
Let Me Go Crazy on You, by Heart
Mama Weer All Crazee Now, by Quiet Riot
Voices, by Ozzy
Also, the beat in Another One Bites the Dust is the perfect rhythm for chest compressions. I sing it in my head during CPR. Just have your partner count for you.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2008)

"I Wanna Die" by Miranda Lambert


----------



## JJR512 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks!

I've added "Somebody Kill Me" by Adam Sandler from The Wedding Singer. Also "Psycho" by Puddle of Mudd from their new album Famous. I wanted to add "Crazy On You" by Heart, coulda sworn I had it, but I don't. I'll work on getting that.

Sadly, now that I work for a critical care service, I no longer transport psychos. :sad: But I still maintain the playlist (which, incidentally, is named "Full Moon Fever"--all my playlists have enigmatic names like that ) for old time's sake.  So keep any new suggestions coming! B)


----------



## Arkymedic (Jan 30, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> "I Wanna Die" by Miranda Lambert


 
I believe Kerosene by her would fit this catagory as well. lol


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 30, 2008)

You might as well throw in "Crazy Ex-Girlfriend" then as well.


----------



## sucked-in (Feb 1, 2008)

Well, since you seem to have the Queen thing going on...
Crazy Little Thing Called Love
Madonna - Crazy For You
Skid Row - Psycho Love, Beat Yourself Blind
3 Doors Down - Down Poison
Straitjacket Feeling from the new All American Rejects album
Blink 182 - Aliens Exist
Breaking Benjamin - Breakdown


----------



## MEDIC213 (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome Home (Sanitarium) - Metallica
Crazy Train - Ozzy
Paranoid - Ozzy


----------

